# Salmons, what does he bring to the table?



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I know he's a backup guard. I havent had the chance to see him play so I'd like to learn about him.

Reportedly he may be heading to Phoenix in some sort of deal, and I know you guys probably are looking to unload him. I dont know all the details but its very possible and was reported on the phoenix radio from a reliable source.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I've watched him his entire time hes been here and when he was at Miami and when he was at Plymouth and frankly I dont know


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Salmons, what does he bring to the table?* 

a bottle of Pepto-Bismol... sorry, that's all that came to mind when I saw his name. 

I won't be sorry to see him go.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

lol, yeah I had the feeling he was not too well recieved in Philly.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

He brings about 19 secs worth of dribbling +1 wreckless attempt at penetration+ 1 sloppy prayer of a layup PER possesion. Oh and he brings a stagnant Sixers offense as well. 

You guys can have him. We already have willie green who is essentially the same player albeit a little less selfish.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i can't wait to come back here and read the suicide notes next season like the ones i got to read this season on the hawks board about diaw . . . 


just kidding. but y'all are greatly undervaluing salmons. granted i'm a suns fan, but i like the prospect of adding a larger ballhandler/penetrator to play alongside undersized two-guard barbosa. just don't want to sell the farm to do so. if we give up the TE plus our pick (LATE first round) or a second round i'll be satisfied.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> i can't wait to come back here and read the suicide notes next season like the ones i got to read this season on the hawks board about diaw . . .
> 
> 
> just kidding. but y'all are greatly undervaluing salmons. granted i'm a suns fan, but i like the prospect of adding a larger ballhandler/penetrator to play alongside undersized two-guard barbosa. just don't want to sell the farm to do so. *if we give up the TE plus our pick (LATE first round) or a second round i'll be satisfied*.



Deal.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

48 minutes of frustration.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Why would you want Salmons......Don't you know when Coatesvillain takes over the Sixers he'll be willing to trade you Iverson for Amazing Spiderman #408, A cormega album and your waterboy? :biggrin: 

....Couldnt resist


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is he any good at defense? Is he a playmaker? Jump shot?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Is he any good at defense? Is he a playmaker? Jump shot?


No.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

1 word says all - nothing,well he may helps the oponent teams


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> No.


 hes a decent defender


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is he as bad as Ryan Bowen? Are they similar at all?


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

He occasionally has one, maybe even two decent games per season. The rest of the time he does absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I was joking of course about the pepto reference. 

Salmons is a classic underachiever and never really found his groove in Philly. It's time for him to move on. Maybe he'll finally find a fit in the Suns system. 

Good luck to him.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Salmons brings nothing to the table....He is going to make my brain vessel bust if he stays a Sixer....Late in games he seems like the one I'm always screaming at!!!!


I think he could be decent somewhere else though


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

John Salmons for 24 minutes of basketball last year was quite possibly the worst thing I EVER could have seen. Not only does he fail to create open shots for himself, but he's suspectible to turnovers and isn't really a fast guy (Which is what the Suns require in their players). Steve Nash Vs John Salmons. That's like Muhammed Ali versus myself.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> John Salmons for 24 minutes of basketball last year was quite possibly the worst thing I EVER could have seen. Not only does he fail to create open shots for himself, but he's suspectible to turnovers and isn't really a fast guy (Which is what the Suns require in their players). Steve Nash Vs John Salmons. That's like Muhammed Ali versus myself.


 what are you talking about


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Is he as bad as Ryan Bowen? Are they similar at all?


He's a better player than Ryan Bowen, and they don't play even close to the same style.

John Salmons is a player who can play the 1-3, but you don't want him starting. When he runs the point, he tends to overdribble pass, and take up a lot of time off the shot clock. He's not the best decision maker, and he will often take shots that'll make you want to pull out your hair. He's had good games or even a good series of games, but inconsistency comes back and he completely dissappears.

He's a solid shooter, nothing great, not really too much of a catch and shoot guy, he's better off the dribble. Has solid ball handling skills, but he can play three positions due to his skillset not because he's very athletic. Not the fastest player. Is a good defender, and there were points where he was the team's best perimeter defender.

I think Salmons' biggest problem is at times he tends to try to play outside of what he's capable of doing, and thinks he's better than he is. If he buys into a role, and comes off the bench and doesn't dominate the ball, he could work. We'll see though.

To me whether he blows up somewhere else or not, is irrelevant because he was never going to do anything of the sort here.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I see. So, a point forward that isn't very good at playing point forward. A meh player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> I see. So, a point forward that isn't very good at playing point forward. A meh player.


Yeah, he's really just a SF.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool, thanks.


----------

